# gas



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

1.51 gas in bardstown ,KY Deisel is still 2.60 gallon


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Logansport - 1.79

Kokomo - 1.75

Avon - 1.67

Plainfield 1.50

Crazy how the prices differed on the 1 1/2 hour drive home. On Friday Kokomo had 1.49 gas.


----------

